# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  PADDLE MOVE.El libro de las palitas.Brando

## brando

Hola Amigos y colegas,
ya está a la venta mi libro PADDLE MOVE, el libro de las palitas.
Un libro que reune más de 90 juegos con palitas, además de cuchillos y jumping gems y hot rods.
Historia del movimiento, y el porque neurologico de su exito.
Prologo de Mario Lopez.
Quien este interesado puede pedir su ejemplar y palitas en www.amagic.es
118231019_10157630253697895_112067673405924687_n.jpg

----------

